# Shared Recipes for Make and Take Groups or Any Other Small Crowd



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I got sliced French bread to make round croutons that I will broil in the oven first, then top with the cheese. I got both mozz and swiss, and think I will use a little of both.

As for the MnT this weekend, I can take anything really, because I have a transportable broiler oven, and enough crock pots to choke a horse. Everyone has signed up for a ton of soups, and I was really trying to figure out how to bring some bread or sandwiches, that is a little fancier than just.... bread or sandwiches... but if you have a winner-winner-chicken-potluck-dinner, I'm all ears!!! (you ROCK!)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

How many people is it for?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

No idea, really - depending on what I make will determine how much I cook for. Everyone is bringing dishes, so you don't really have to make it for 50 or something, since there will be so many choices. I could do one casserole dish and be ok, since I'm also bringing a dessert and some other stuff.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Baked ziti or lasagna is a no-fail dish of yumminess. I made chicken fajitas, but then you gotta bring tortillas and some sides. Even a good crockpot of baked potatos or a big green salad would be nice.
Or Jell-O brain....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I did a crockpot of pulled pork for one of my Pokeno parties. They're are 8 of us ladies and I had a lot left over for the ladies to take some home and for me and hubby for Sunday Recovery Day. I went to Sam's club (or BJs/Costco) and bought a tenderloin that was huge and only cost $16. I cut it in half and froze the other half for another party. 

Mac & cheese is another dish to make. I stock up on the cheddar cheese when it's on sale. Another thing you can use in your mac & cheese if you have to make a lot is put a can of Campbell's cheddar cheese soup into the cheddar cheese mixture and it stays creamy goes a long way.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Dixie said:


> Yes, I got sliced French bread to make round croutons that I will broil in the oven first, then top with the cheese. I got both mozz and swiss, and think I will use a little of both.
> 
> As for the MnT this weekend, I can take anything really, because I have a transportable broiler oven, and enough crock pots to choke a horse. Everyone has signed up for a ton of soups, and I was really trying to figure out how to bring some bread or sandwiches, that is a little fancier than just.... bread or sandwiches... but if you have a winner-winner-chicken-potluck-dinner, I'm all ears!!! (you ROCK!)


I really don't like to cook very much, and have a limited selection of things I cook (thank goodness my husband loves to cook). Anyway, I have one fool proof recipe if you like pulled pork, and it will put those crock pots to use. I buy these little roundish pork roasts from the meat section at Costco. They come 4 roasts to a pack. Usually I put two into the crock pot in the morning with a full bottle of whatever barbecue sauce you like. Cook it on low for 7 or 8 hours. While the meat is still in the crock pot, use two forks to pull it apart. This will be very easy at this point. If you want, you can add more sauce to the shreaded meat, or pour what you want on the individual sandwiches. I serve the meat on hamburger buns. I took this to a recent MNT, and it was a big hit. I bought smaller buns for the event since there would be other food. Hope you like.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> Baked ziti or lasagna is a no-fail dish of yumminess. I made chicken fajitas, but then you gotta bring tortillas and some sides. Even a good crockpot of baked potatos or a big green salad would be nice.
> Or Jell-O brain....


Debbie: I love taking a huge salad to pot lucks. Another one of my limited recipes. I use spring mix lettuce with romaine add kalamata olives, cherry tomatos, red or yellow bell pepper, feta cheese, english cucumber (seedless), lots of freshly ground black pepper, oregano, and basil. Sometimes, I'll ad arichoke hearts, crasins, croutons, anything you like is fine. I take several differnt kinds of salad dressing. I have never has left overs to bring home.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's an easy one people request from me. It can be adjusted to suit how many you need to serve.
Pkg. Little smokies, pound bacon, brn sugar
Cut the bacon in half, wrap a piece of cut bacon around each smokie and place seam side down in glass baking dish, sprinkle with brn sugar. Cover and refrigerate for several hours or even overnight. Bake in 350 oven for 1 hour. Transfer to slow cooker to keep them warm while serving.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Here's an easy one people request from me. It can be adjusted to suit how many you need to serve.
> Pkg. Little smokies, pound bacon, brn sugar.


:jol:I do this one at every get together that I host. People LOVE them, there is never one left. We affectionately call these "Heart Attacks on a Stick" because we put decorative picks in each one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Here's a recipe from me:
Chicken Tetrazinni
4 cups chopped cooked chicken (I use white and dark meat)
8 oz thin spaghetti (broken twice)
1/2 cup of butter
1 chopped red pepper 
2 medium onions minced
1/2 cup flour
1 pint half & half (or cream)
6 oz canned mushrooms (drained)
1 qt chicken broth
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp Tabasco
1 lb shredded cheese (Kraft sharp)

Cook spaghetti in broth until all liquid is absorbed. Melt butter-add
pepper and onion and cook until tender. Add mushrooms and stir to combine.
Sprinkle flour over-stir well- add half & half. Stir in 3/4 of shredded
cheese and salt, garlic powder, pepper, & tabasco. Add call ingredients
and put in casserole dish. Sprinkle top with remaining cheese and bake at
350 until brown and bubbly on top.

This also freezes well if you want to get it ready to the oven stage and then wrap in foil and freeze. Just thaw in the fridge overnight and cook the next day. This one is a winner and the leftovers are fantastic!!:biggrinkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, okay, I like to cook. Here is another recipe that you seafood lovers will adore. It is perfect thing to make for a brunch with a tossed green salad, and it works well for a light dinner to. And of course, warmed up pieces of the quiche are just delicious.

Crab Quiche
1 stick of melted butter (cooled)
2 large eggs (use 3 if eggs are small)
2 tablespoons of all purpose flour
1/2 cup whole milk
6 oz crabmeat (I use Phillips pasteurized claw meat)
8 oz grated or shredded Swiss cheese
1/3 cup chopped green onion
1 9-inch pie shell (I use deep dish)
Salt & Pepper to taste (fresh cracked pepper if you have it)

Preheat oven to 350º. Combine melted butter, milk, eggs, salt and pepper & flour and mix well. (I start with the milk in a bowl and s-l-o-w-l-y add the cooled melted butter, then the eggs, salt & pepper and lastly the flour, whisking the whole time) Add crabmeat, cheese and onion & salt and pepper to taste. Mix well and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake in oven for 30 to 40 minutes until the top is golden brown. :biggrinkin:


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have sevral people who love my coalslaw which to me is funny as it is so simple.

1 head of cabbage
3 to 4 carrots
1 can crushed pineapple
1 cup of miricalwhip (Might be more depending on the size of the cabbage)
Salt, peper and oion powder to taste.

Shread the cabbage and carrots then mix everything in a bowl and serve. Really not that hard but people seam to like it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I have sevral people who love my coalslaw which to me is funny as it is so simple.


:jol: Hey Queen, I am not a miracle whip girl, homemade mayo only, do you think I could do either mayo or a combo of mayo and sour cream? Just a question?!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see why not.. Just add a pinch of garlic and a sqeeze of lemon. that should conter the heavyness of the mayo. your best bet would be to make a small batch and see what you like and change it to fit your taste and family.


----------

